# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Procedura ricorso in commissione tributaria

## veteran

Ciao a tutti,
ho bisogno di un vostro aiuto visto che non sono molto pratico di contenzioso tributario.
Sono un professionista e ho deciso di chiedere il rimborso dell'irap pagata negli scorsi anni.
Ho presentato istanza di rimborso all'agenzia delle entrate e sono passati 90 giorni senza alcuna risposta.
A questo punto vorrei ricorrere in commissione tributaria.Quali sono gli adempimenti corretti?
Notifica del ricorso in agenzia delle entrate: vuol dire portare il ricorso che si presenterà?Servono marche da bollo?
Presentazione ricorso in commissione:si deposita il ricorso con qualche marca da bollo? devo presentarlo dopo aver notificato all'agenzia?
Grazie mille!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Notifica del ricorso in agenzia delle entrate: vuol dire portare il ricorso che si presenterà, o in alternativa, spedirlo in plico aperto senza busta con raccomandata a/r; serve 1 marca da 14,62 + 1 per la delega al difensore che ti rapresenta. 
La costituzione in giudizio (presentazione del ricorso in commissione) avviene depositando la copia dichiarata conforme, e dunque senza marche da bollo, entro 30 gg. dalla spedizione dela raccomandata. 
Le cose da sapere, la cui omissione genera il rigetto del ricorso, sono troppe: non puoi pensare di fare a meno di un difensore abilitato. 
ciao    

> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di un vostro aiuto visto che non sono molto pratico di contenzioso tributario.
> Sono un professionista e ho deciso di chiedere il rimborso dell'irap pagata negli scorsi anni.
> Ho presentato istanza di rimborso all'agenzia delle entrate e sono passati 90 giorni senza alcuna risposta.
> A questo punto vorrei ricorrere in commissione tributaria.Quali sono gli adempimenti corretti?
> Notifica del ricorso in agenzia delle entrate: vuol dire portare il ricorso che si presenterà?Servono marche da bollo?
> Presentazione ricorso in commissione:si deposita il ricorso con qualche marca da bollo? devo presentarlo dopo aver notificato all'agenzia?
> Grazie mille!

----------


## pipelly

inoltre devi anche vedere quanto è l'importo del rimborso, mi sembra che se è superiore a 2582 euro ( vado a memoria ) ti serve per forza un difensore abilitato.

----------


## fabioalessandro

tutti  i ricorsi oltre 5.000.000 di lire (a voi la conversione)
c'&#232; sempre bisogno del professionista abilitato  
@danilo
non vuole essere una pignoleria!!!!!!
ma il plico non deve essere chiuso?
perch&#232; dici aperto?
d'accordo senza busta
ma io li ho spediti chiusi cio&#232; graffettati
non vorrei che come al solito  :Big Grin:  ho sbagliato

----------


## danilo sciuto

> tutti  i ricorsi oltre 5.000.000 di lire (a voi la conversione)
> c'è sempre bisogno del professionista abilitato  
> @danilo
> non vuole essere una pignoleria!!!!!!
> ma il plico non deve essere chiuso?
> perchè dici aperto?
> d'accordo senza busta
> ma io li ho spediti chiusi cioè graffettati
> non vorrei che come al solito  ho sbagliato

  
Non hai sbagliato; sono io che mi sono espresso male !!  :Big Grin:

----------

